# How too heat a dart frog vivarium.



## wolly dartfrog (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm looking at building a viv with living substrate and was wondering if anyone had tried a heat cable run in the substrate. Will it be OK with frogs and the springtails wood lice etc. And what power do you think would be needed for a 60cmsd area. I can't find much about this way of heating, but think it would be more effective than a heat mat as this could also be run through the custom back ground, giving a more even spread of heat over the whole viv. The other why I was thinking to help raise the heat was to put a small water heater in the misting reservoir and mist warm water in the 25° range. Any thoughts and ideas welcome.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

hi
A heat cable would be fine but take into account that most darts do fine at room temperature so a heat cable would not be necessary... dont forget that there will be a slight elevation in heat from the bulbs. i keep my darts around the 74-76'f mark and they are as happy as Larry


----------



## wolly dartfrog (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure as I'll be running led lights and the won't give much if any heat. Think I'll fit the cable just to be safe. Thanks for the help


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

The only time they might need extra heat is during the winter, definitely not this time of year unless your house is like a fridge. My frogs are in a spare bedroom and I give extra heat via a small oil filled radiator that on a thermostat. I set the temp to 20C and leave it alone until summer 

A drawback of the heat cable idea is it will dry the substrate very quickly so humidity might become an issue


----------

